# Filter Question



## vintage (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi The tank will have 65 gals water once it is decorated which would be better 1 seachem. 110. or 2. seachem 55.
Thanks Bill


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

If you go with one filter, only one intake tube is visible.
If you go with two filters and change media or clean it alternately, then you will always have beneficial bacteria in play.
I'm sure others will have other reasons.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would use 2 filters for the reasons stated above.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

